# tikka rifle



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i am thinking about buying a tikka t3 in a 308 with a 3-9x40 simmons. i think this will be a good deer setup. ne input on this rifle cal. or make?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I just bought the T3 270 win.I topped it with a Nikon monarch 3-9x40 scope and am very pleased with it.I am now in the process of working up loads for it and waiting for this cold snap to end to test rounds.The 308 is an exelent caliber that is inherintly more accurate than most others.I would invest in a better scope though.Have you considered Leupold vari-x2,nikon monarch series,or burris?


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

yea i have used used thoes on other guns and they work great i just want to try a new scope simmons came out with this year, i am buying it for $150. the store i am buying it from said they would be glad to exchange it for it's money if i don't like it. so it's worth a try maybe i will like it and be able to save $100 when buying a scope. the area i hunt deer the shots are within 150 yards, so i don't need anything to great just somthing that is clear, fogproof, waterproff, and puts the bullet where the crosshairs are  .


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

You are on the right track, the Tikka is an excellent rifle, and the .308 will give you plenty of power with the added advantage of a short action. One other thing about owning a Tikka is the fact that not everyone has one, hope you can get one.


----------

